# How to catch a fox.



## Crimsonhorse01 (Sep 8, 2009)

Well from 14 chickens im now down to 6. I know I have at least 2 fox on my property, possibly 3. The only time ive been able to SEE them is if Im hunting and of course I cant shoot the stinking thing. Can I set up a trap or someing? 
thanks.


----------



## WarPony (Oct 30, 2009)

I'm sure there are live traps you can purchase. There are those ones, like cages. Put bait in it, they walk in, door shuts behind them. All you have to do is re-locate 'em. Hope you get the fox out of the henhouse soon!


----------

